# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  رجاء ما هو حل هذا اللغز ؟! هات عقلك هنا ...

## ســامي

طرح في بعض المواقع هذا اللغز وأحتاج لجواب ...

سؤال من يحله فى سنة فهو يستحق درجة الدكتوراه فى المنطق :
عندك (12) كرة .
كلها لها نفس الوزن ما عدا كرة واحدة ( أثقل أو أخف من بقية الكرات )
كل الكرات متشابهة ولا يمكن معرفة الكرة المختلفة إلا باستخدام ميزان ذى كفتين .
والسؤال هو :
كيف تستطيع أن :
تحدد تلك الكرة
وتعرف إن كانت أثقل أو أخف من الكرات الأخرى
باستخدام الميزان ثلاث مرات فقط
غير مسموح بأى سؤال الاختبار واضح نريد فقط الإجابة والمهلة كما قلت سنة .

طبعا أنا جئت عند الأذكياء العباقرة، وإن شاء الله أجد الحل في أقل من تلك المدة ...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

هذه العملية تتم - فيما يبدو - كالتالي :
1- توضع في كل كفة 6 كرات يتم اختيار الأثقل منها 
2- توضع في كل كفة 3 كرات يتم اختيار الأثقل منها 
3- توضع في كل كفة كرة واحدة ويحتفظ بالثالثة فإذا رجحت إحداها فهي المطلوبة و إذا تساوتا فالمحتفظ بها هي الكرة الثقيلة المطلوبة 
   إذا كان البحث عن الأخف فالعملية هي هي إنما يتم في كل مرة اختيار ما بالكفة المرجوحة  - والله أعلم

----------


## يحيى صالح

أنا أقول لك :
الله ينوَّر عليك ( ابتسامة )

----------


## معاذ

> هذه العملية تتم - فيما يبدو - كالتالي :
> 1- توضع في كل كفة 6 كرات يتم اختيار الأثقل منها 
> 2- توضع في كل كفة 3 كرات يتم اختيار الأثقل منها 
> 3- توضع في كل كفة كرة واحدة ويحتفظ بالثالثة فإذا رجحت إحداها فهي المطلوبة و إذا تساوتا فالمحتفظ بها هي الكرة الثقيلة المطلوبة 
> إذا كان البحث عن الأخف فالعملية هي هي إنما يتم في كل مرة اختيار ما بالكفة المرجوحة  - والله أعلم



ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك و في عقلك
أظن أن جوابك صحيح بدون شك و أظن المدة أقل من سنة بحوالي سنة إلا بضع دقائق ، و حسب كلام الأخ صاحب الموضوع يجب أن تقلد وسام الدكتوراه في المنطق (إبتسامة)

----------


## ســامي

> هذه العملية تتم - فيما يبدو - كالتالي :
> 1- توضع في كل كفة 6 كرات يتم اختيار الأثقل منها 
> 2- توضع في كل كفة 3 كرات يتم اختيار الأثقل منها 
> 3- توضع في كل كفة كرة واحدة ويحتفظ بالثالثة فإذا رجحت إحداها فهي المطلوبة و إذا تساوتا فالمحتفظ بها هي الكرة الثقيلة المطلوبة 
> إذا كان البحث عن الأخف فالعملية هي هي إنما يتم في كل مرة اختيار ما بالكفة المرجوحة  - والله أعلم


 شكرا لكم على المحاولة، ولكن الجواب للأسف غير صحيح. لأن هذا على الأقل بالنسبة لثقل الكرة،  والكرة لا ندري هل هي خفيفة ام ثقيلة، وعدد مرات التجربة في الميزان 3 فقط !




> أنا أقول لك :
> الله ينوَّر عليك ( ابتسامة )


اللهم آمين وإياكم يا أخي الكريم

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

شكر الله للأخ سامي وأفضل شيء يحتاج إليه أخوك الفقير الى عفو ربه دعاء صالح من القلب وإذا سألتم الله فاسألوه العافية

----------


## يحيى صالح

الأستاذ الفاضل / سامي
بما أنك من هواة ( وضع ) الألغاز ، فهاك لغز ( متواضع ) :
لو افترضنا أن عندنا -أو عند غيرنا - كمية من الصناديق - أو البراميل - بكل منها ( منتج ) معين - أقلام أو كرات أو بلي أو أساتيك أو ...أو... - كلها متشابهة الحجم والوزن ، إلا صندوقا - أو برميلا - واحدا ، المنتج الموجود به يزيد ( وزنه ) بكل وحداته عن ( وزن ) وحدات الصناديق - أو البراميل - الأخرى جراما واحدا فقط.
أي : لو أن كل الوحدات بالصناديق - أو البراميل - الأخرى وزن كل منها 10 جرامات ، لكان وزن الوحدات بالبرميل المقصود 11 جراما.
والمطلوب :
تحديد البرميل الموجودة به الوحدات ذات الوزن الزائد، بشرط استخدام الميزان الموجود لدينا مرة واحدة فقط.
ملحوظة :
لك أن تفترض نوع المنتج أيًا كان ، لا حرج عليك.
و لك أن تفترض نوع الميزان الموجود عندك ، ذات كِفَّة واحدة أو اثنتين ، لا حرج عليك.
و لك أن تفترض عدد البراميل - أو الصناديق - الموجودة لديك، لا حرج عليك.
و لك أن تفترض وزن الوحدة الواحدة من المنتج المقصود،لا حرج عليك.
المهم التوصل إلى المطلوب، فإذا استخدمت أكثر من وزنة واحدة فالحرج عليك ( ابتسامة )

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

ركز معي :
تمسك كرتين، وتضع في الكفتين 5 كرا ت 5 كرات :
عندك حالتان :
1 - توازن الكفتين = الكرة الأخف إحدى اللتين أمسكتهما، تضع كل كرة في كفة، الكفة التي ارتفعت فيها الكرة الأخف.
هنا استخدمت الميزان مرتين فقط.
2 - ارتفاع إحدى الكفتين = الكرة ضمن هذه الخمسة.
تمسك كرة وتضع في الكفتين كرتين كرتين :
عندك حالتان :
أ - توازن الكفتين = الكرة الأخف التي  بيدك. وهنا استخدمت الميزان مرتين فقط.
ب - ارتفاع إحدى الكفتين = الكرة الأخف في هذه الكفة.
عندك كرتان استخدم الميزان تجد الأخف. وهنا تكون قد استخدمت الميزان ثلاث مرات.

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

العراقي الأصيل إن فهمت اللغز، فهذا هو الحل :
أفترض أن عندي 10 صناديق في كل صندوق 100 قلم وزن كل قلم 10 جرامات إلا صندوقا واحدا وزن كل قلم 11 جراما = وهذا الذي أبحث عنه.
أرقم الصناديق وآخذ من الصندوق الأول قلما واحد، ومن الصندوق الثاني قلمين، وهكذا إلى العاشر آخذ 10 أقلام.
مجموع الأقلام 55 قلما.
لوكانت الأقلام لها الوزن نفسه أجد 550 جرام.
لكني سأجد إما 551 أو 552 أو 553 أو ..560.
الفارق هو رقم الصندوق :
551 - 550 = 1 الصندوق الأول. 
552 - 550 = 2 الصندوق الثاني، وهكذا.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> طرح في بعض المواقع هذا اللغز وأحتاج لجواب ...
> 
> سؤال من يحله فى سنة فهو يستحق درجة الدكتوراه فى المنطق :
> عندك (12) كرة .
> كلها لها نفس الوزن ما عدا كرة واحدة ( أثقل أو أخف من بقية الكرات )
> كل الكرات متشابهة ولا يمكن معرفة الكرة المختلفة إلا باستخدام ميزان ذى كفتين .
> والسؤال هو :
> كيف تستطيع أن :
> تحدد تلك الكرة
> ...


هذا مستحيل . . . فلو أعطيتنا الدهر كله فلن نصل إلى الحل أبدا - والله أعلم .
إلا أن يكون الميزان مما يدلنا على وزنه بالأرقام - لكنك أخي سددت علينا طريق السؤال والاستفسار - فوا أسفا .

----------


## عيد فهمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طبعا حل الأخ إبراهيم الإبياري خطأ لأنه افترض ابتداء أن الكرة أخف وهذا لم يرد في اللغز

----------


## ســامي

> شكر الله للأخ سامي وأفضل شيء يحتاج إليه أخوك الفقير الى عفو ربه دعاء صالح من القلب وإذا سألتم الله فاسألوه العافية


نحن الذي بحاجة إلى دعواتكم شيخنا الكريم، وفقنا الله جميعا للعم الصالح والعمل النافع وغفر لنا ما قدمنا وما أخرنا....
----
أخونا (العراقي الأصيل) سنرجع للغزك بعد الجواب عن هذا اللغز، أو بعد انقضاء الأجل... (ابتسامة)
لكن أنت تقول : برميل وزنه 11 جرام ؟! أي برميل هذا ؟ 

الأخ إبراهيم الأبياري وفقه الله ...



> عندك حالتان :
> 1 - توازن الكفتين = الكرة الأخف إحدى اللتين أمسكتهما، تضع كل كرة في كفة، الكفة التي ارتفعت فيها الكرة الأخف.
> هنا استخدمت الميزان مرتين فقط.


كيف تعرف أن الكرة التي ارتفعت هي التي لها نفس وزن الكرات العشر الأخرى، وليس التي انخفضت ؟ (الإشكال أننا لا نعرف هل الكرة أقل أم أكثر من وزن الأخريات).



> 2 - ارتفاع إحدى الكفتين = الكرة ضمن هذه الخمسة.


لماذا لا تكون في الخمسة الأخرى المنخفضة ؟؟
لأنك تحتاج تجربة الخمسة الأخرى فتستنفذ عدد حالات السماح باستعمال الميزان...




> تمسك كرة وتضع في الكفتين كرتين كرتين :
> عندك حالتان :
> أ - توازن الكفتين = الكرة الأخف التي بيدك. وهنا استخدمت الميزان مرتين فقط.
> ب - ارتفاع إحدى الكفتين = الكرة الأخف في هذه الكفة.
> عندك كرتان استخدم الميزان تجد الأخف. وهنا تكون قد استخدمت الميزان ثلاث مرات.


لماذا لا تكون في الأخرى الأخف، وكيف عرفت أنها خفيفة او ثقيلة ...

----------


## عيد فهمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حل هذا اللغز لابد فيه من افتراض حالات معينة وحل كل حالة على حدة
وهذا ما سأفعله إن شاء الله
ابتداء سيتم تقسيم الكرات إلى أربع مجموعات في كل مجموعة 3 كرات
توضع مجموعتان على الكفتي الميزان ومجموعتان في الخارج
ومن هنا سنبدأ افتراض الحالات والله المستعان

----------


## ســامي

> هذا مستحيل . . . فلو أعطيتنا الدهر كله فلن نصل إلى الحل أبدا - والله أعلم .
> إلا أن يكون الميزان مما يدلنا على وزنه بالأرقام - لكنك أخي سددت علينا طريق السؤال والاستفسار - فوا أسفا .


بل هذا ممكن أخي (نضال) بل أكثر من ذلك، له أكثر من حل !.

----------


## عيد فهمي

الحالة الأولى:
1-اتفاق المجموعتين اللتين على الميزان في الوزن
وعندئذ ستكون كرتنا في المجموعتين الخارجتين
أو العكس اختلاف المجموعتين اللتين على الميزان في الوزن وساعتها ستكون الكرة في إحداهما
وعلى أي الفرضين سنأخذ المجموعتين المختلفتين في الوزن ونلقي المجموعتين الأخريين بلا رجعة
2- نأخذ من كل مجمعة منهما واحدة ثم نعيد الوزن (المرة الثانية)
وهنا إما أن تتفق المجموعتين في الوزن أو تختلفان
3- فإن اتفقتا فكرتنا واحدة مما في أيدينا
فعندئذ نأخذ واحدة مما في أيدينا ونزنها مع واحدة مما كانت قبل في الميزان (المرة الثالثة)
فإن اتفقت معها فكرتنا هي الباقية في أيدينا
وإن اختلفت معها فهي الكرة التي نبحث عنها بغض النظر عن كونها أخف أو أثقل
هذه هي الحالة الأولى
وسأتابع إن شاء الله باقي الحالات
والله المستعان

----------


## ســامي

نعم أخي، من درس جيدا (دروس الإحتمالات والمجموعات) في الرياضيات سيسهل عليه حل هذا التمرين ...

----------


## يحيى صالح

> العراقي الأصيل إن فهمت اللغز، فهذا هو الحل :
> أفترض أن عندي 10 صناديق في كل صندوق 100 قلم وزن كل قلم 10 جرامات إلا صندوقا واحدا وزن كل قلم 11 جراما = وهذا الذي أبحث عنه.
> أرقم الصناديق وآخذ من الصندوق الأول قلما واحد، ومن الصندوق الثاني قلمين، وهكذا إلى العاشر آخذ 10 أقلام.
> مجموع الأقلام 55 قلما.
> لوكانت الأقلام لها الوزن نفسه أجد 550 جرام.
> لكني سأجد إما 551 أو 552 أو 553 أو ..560.
> الفارق هو رقم الصندوق :
> 551 - 550 = 1 الصندوق الأول. 
> 552 - 550 = 2 الصندوق الثاني، وهكذا.


إجابة صحيحة 10 من 10
فتح الله عليك
ابتسامة

----------


## عيد فهمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نقسم الكرات إلى أربع مجموعات في كل مجموعة  3 كرات
الخطوة الأولى:
نضع مجموعتين منهما على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الأولى)
إذا كانتا متساويتين
ينتج منها أن الأخريين غير متساويتن والكرة في إحداهما
أو العكس غير متساويتين
ينتج منها أن الكرة في واحدة منهما والمجموعتين الأخريين متساويتان
أيا ما كان الأمر سنفترض أن المجموعتين المختلفتين في الوزن هما (س) ، ( ص ) وأن (س) هي الأثقل
ونفترض أن إحدى المجموعتين المتساويتين هي (ع) ونلقي الرابعة بلا رجعة
نأخذ المجموعة الأثقل (س) ونزنها مع المجموعة (ع) (المرة الثانية)
وهنا لابد من احتمالين لا ثالث لهما:
الأول: (س) = (ع)
الثاني: (س) أثقل من (ع)
ولا يتصور أن تكون (س) أخف من (ع) أبدا لأننا افترضنا ابتداء أن (س) أثقل من ( ص )
فإن اختلف وزن (س) ، (ع) فهذا معناه أن (ع) = ( ص ) فتكون (ع) ولابد أخف من (س)
على الاحتمال الأول: (س) = (ع)
ينتج من ذلك:
1- الكرة في المجموعة ( ص )
2- الكرة أخف من باقي الكرات لأن ( ص ) أخف من (س)
فعندئذ نأخذ المجموعة ( ص ) ذات الـ 3 كرات ونقسمها 3 مجموعات
نضع كرتين على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الثالثة)
فإن اتفقتا فالكرة التي نريدها هي التي في أيدينا
وإن اختلفتا فالأخف منهما هي الكرة المرادة
وعلى الاحتمال الثاني: (س) أثقل من (ع)
ينتج من ذلك:
1- الكرة في المجموعة (س)
2- الكرة أثقل من باقي الكرات لأن (س) هي الأثقل
فعندئذ نأخذ المجموعة (س) ذات الـ 3 كرات ونقسمها 3 مجموعات
نضع كرتين على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الثالثة)
فإن اتفقتا فالكرة التي نريدها هي التي في أيدينا
وإن اختلفتا فالأثقل منهما هي الكرة المرادة
وهذا من توفيق الله وحده
والله المستعان 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بانتظار الردود

----------


## عيد فهمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أظن بالمعادلات ستكون أسهل على الفهم
نقسم الكرات إلى أربع مجموعات في كل مجموعة 3 كرات
الخطوة الأولى:
نضع مجموعتين منهما على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الأولى)
إذا كانتا متساويتين
ينتج منها أن الأخريين غير متساويتين والكرة في إحداهما
أو العكس غير متساويتين
ينتج منها أن الكرة في واحدة منهما والمجموعتين الأخريين متساويتان
أيا ما كان الأمر سنفترض أن المجموعتين المختلفتين في الوزن هما ( س ) ، ( ص ) وأن ( س ) هي الأثقل
ونفترض أن إحدى المجموعتين المتساويتين هي ( ع ) ونلقي الرابعة بلا رجعة
الخطوة الثانية:
نأخذ المجموعة الأثقل ( س ) ونزنها مع المجموعة ( ع ) (المرة الثانية)
وهنا لابد من احتمالين لا ثالث لهما:
الأول: ( س ) = ( ع )
الثاني: ( س ) أثقل من ( ع )
ولا يتصور أن تكون ( س ) أخف من ( ع ) أبدا لأننا افترضنا ابتداء أن ( س ) أثقل من ( ص )
فإن اختلف وزن ( س ) ، ( ع ) فهذا معناه أن ( ع ) = ( ص ) فتكون ( ع ) ولابد أخف من ( س )
على الاحتمال الأول: وهو: ( س ) = ( ع )
ينتج من ذلك:
1- الكرة في المجموعة ( ص )
2- الكرة أخف من باقي الكرات لأن ( ص ) أخف من ( س )
فعندئذ نأخذ المجموعة ( ص ) ذات الـ 3 كرات ونقسمها 3 مجموعات
نضع كرتين على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الثالثة)
فإن اتفقتا فالكرة التي نريدها هي التي في أيدينا
وإن اختلفتا فالأخف منهما هي الكرة المرادة
وعلى الاحتمال الثاني: وهو: ( س ) أثقل من ( ع )
ينتج من ذلك:
1- الكرة في المجموعة ( س )
2- الكرة أثقل من باقي الكرات لأن ( س ) هي الأثقل
فعندئذ نأخذ المجموعة ( س ) ذات الـ 3 كرات ونقسمها 3 مجموعات
نضع كرتين على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الثالثة)
فإن اتفقتا فالكرة التي نريدها هي التي في أيدينا
وإن اختلفتا فالأثقل منهما هي الكرة المرادة
وهذا من توفيق الله وحده
والله المستعان 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بانتظار الردود

----------


## عيد فهمي

سبب إعادة الحل أن رمز المجموعة ( ص ) قد تحول في إحدى المواضع في المرة الأولى إلى رمز  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
والله المستعان

----------


## يحيى صالح

قف عندك ، أنت تقول :



> أيا ما كان الأمر سنفترض أن المجموعتين المختلفتين في الوزن هما ( س ) ، ( ص ) وأن ( س ) هي الأثقل


كيف وصلت إليها بدون وزنة أخرى ؟
وزنتك الأولى فيها مجموعتان ، وافتراضًا أنهما متساويتان ، هذه وزنة.
يتبقى لديك المجموعتان الأخريان - غير المتساويتين - ( س ) ، ( ص ) ، كيف وصلت أن ( س ) هي الأثقل ؟
تقول : 



> سنفترض ................. وأن ( س ) هي الأثقل


هذا الافتراض محتاج ميزان ( ابتسامة ) عكَّرت عليك الجو .
آسف

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي العراقي
لابد أن تكون إحاهما أثقل من الأخرى وأنا سميت الثقيلة (س)
سمها أنت ( ص ) وستصل لنفس الحل (ابتسامة)

----------


## عيد فهمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أظن بالمعادلات ستكون أسهل على الفهم
وسوف أجري هنا بعض التعديلات ليفهم من ليس عنده قدرة على استيعاب طريقة الاحتمالات وحده مثل أخي العراقي وأرجو أن لا يسيء فهم كلامي
نقسم الكرات إلى 4 مجموعات في كل مجموعة 3 كرات
الخطوة الأولى:
نضع مجموعتين منهما على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الأولى)
إذا كانتا متساويتين
ينتج منها أن الأخريين غير متساويتين والكرة في إحداهما
أو العكس غير متساويتين
ينتج منها أن الكرة في واحدة منهما والمجموعتين الأخريين متساويتان
أيا ما كان الأمر:
أمامنا الآن 4 مجموعات 2 متساويتان سنأخذ منهما واحدة ونسميها ( ع )
ومجموعتان مختلفتان أحدهما أثقل من الأخرى
سنسمي الأثقل (س) ونسمي الأخف ( ص ) 
الخطوة الثانية:
نأخذ المجموعة الأثقل ( س ) ونزنها مع المجموعة ( ع ) (المرة الثانية)
وهنا لابد من احتمالين لا ثالث لهما:
الأول: ( س ) = ( ع )
الثاني: ( س ) أثقل من ( ع )
ولا يتصور أن تكون ( س ) أخف من ( ع ) أبدا لأننا افترضنا ابتداء أن ( س ) أثقل من ( ص )
فإن اختلف وزن ( س ) ، ( ع ) فهذا معناه أن ( ع ) = ( ص ) فتكون ( ع ) ولابد أخف من ( س )
على الاحتمال الأول: وهو: ( س ) = ( ع )
ينتج من ذلك:
1- الكرة في المجموعة ( ص )
2- الكرة أخف من باقي الكرات لأن ( ص ) أخف من ( س )
فعندئذ نأخذ المجموعة ( ص ) ذات الـ 3 كرات ونقسمها 3 مجموعات
نضع كرتين على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الثالثة)
فإن اتفقتا فالكرة التي نريدها هي التي في أيدينا
وإن اختلفتا فالأخف منهما هي الكرة المرادة
وعلى الاحتمال الثاني: وهو: ( س ) أثقل من ( ع )
ينتج من ذلك:
1- الكرة في المجموعة ( س )
2- الكرة أثقل من باقي الكرات لأن ( س ) هي الأثقل
فعندئذ نأخذ المجموعة ( س ) ذات الـ 3 كرات ونقسمها 3 مجموعات
نضع كرتين على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الثالثة)
فإن اتفقتا فالكرة التي نريدها هي التي في أيدينا
وإن اختلفتا فالأثقل منهما هي الكرة المرادة
وهذا من توفيق الله وحده
والله المستعان 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بانتظار الردود

----------


## يحيى صالح

> أخي العراقي
> لابد أن تكون إحاهما أثقل من الأخرى وأنا سميت الثقيلة (س)
> سمها أنت ( ص ) وستصل لنفس الحل (ابتسامة)


أقصد أن أحدهما - فعلا - أثقل من الأخرى لكنك لا تستطيع تحديد أيهما أثقل، تأمل المسألة!
وأنا أقصد - ابتداءًا - أن ما في الكفتين متساويتان ، ابنِ على هذا الافتراض، لن تصل للحل.

----------


## يحيى صالح

أخي الفاضل
أنا لا أغضب من مسألة قولك أنني لا أفهم في المعادلات ، روحي رياضية كما يقولون ( ابتسامة )
المهم ، أنت تبني كلامك كله على افتراض من عندك وهو :



> ولا يتصور أن تكون ( س ) أخف من ( ع ) أبدا لأننا افترضنا ابتداء أن ( س ) أثقل من ( ص )


أنت تفترض ثم تؤسس على افتراضك!!!
الأصل أن تدلل على صحة افتراضك هذا، لا أن تؤسس به!
مطلوب مراجعة هذه المسألة من طرفك مرة أخرى، واعذرني ليس لي رد آخر في هذه المسألة إلا :
1- بعد مراجعة دقيقة منك لها . أو :_
2- تدخل طرف آخر لفض النزاع في المسألة ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ (العراقي الأصيل)

 هذا الافتراض المذكور إنما هو في مجرد التسمية، لأننا نعرف تماما أن إحدى الكفتين أثقل والأخرى أخف؛ لأن هذا مشاهد بالعين. وإنما الافتراض فقط في أننا سمينا الثقيلة ( س ) والخفيفة ( ص )، فتأمل الكلام بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عيد فهمي

جزاك الله خيرا أبا مالك
فقد كنت أخاف ألا يفهم أحد نظرية الاحتمال والافتراض (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

في جواب الأخ عيد خدعة لا تخفي عليكم  . . . (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ (العراقي الأصيل)
> 
>  هذا الافتراض المذكور إنما هو في مجرد التسمية، لأننا نعرف تماما أن إحدى الكفتين أثقل والأخرى أخف؛ لأن هذا مشاهد بالعين. وإنما الافتراض فقط في أننا سمينا الثقيلة ( س ) والخفيفة ( ص )، فتأمل الكلام بارك الله فيك.


لا يا شيخنا الفاضل . . . لن نعرف أيهما ( س ) أو ( ص ) إلا بوزنة أخرى .
وبدونها لن نعرفه بعينه . شأنه شأن جزم المعتزلة بهلاك إحدى طائفتي معركة الجمل من غير تعيين .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> بل هذا ممكن أخي (نضال) بل أكثر من ذلك، له أكثر من حل !.


نعم , بشرط أن يظهر الميزان وزن أحد الكتلتين بالأرقام.
 وإلا , فلا تظهر لي الآن إمكانيته - لأن ما بين 1 و 12 أكثر من 3 مراتب .

----------


## نضال مشهود

1+1 = 2
2+2 = 4
4+4 = 8
8+4 = 12

1+1 = 2
2+1 = 3
3+3 = 6
6+6 = 12

1+1 = 2
2+2 = 4
4+2 = 6
6+6 = 12

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ نضال مشهود، وفقه الله

إذا وضعنا 3 كرات في كفة و3 في الكفة الأخرى، فوجدنا إحدى الكفتين سقطت، فهل نعجز عن معرفة أن التي سقطت هي الأثقل، والتي ارتفعت هي الأخف ؟!!
الآن: سوف نسمي التي سقطت ( س )، ونسمي التي ارتفعت ( ص )، فهل في هذا مشكلة ؟!
هذه مجرد تسمية لتوضيح الحل، فتأمل.

فإن كنت تقصد أن هذه هي الخدعة في حل الأخ، وإلا فبينها بارك الله فيك.

----------


## جبل العلم

اولا نقسم الكرات الـ 12 الى ثلاث مجموعات بكل مجموعة 4 كرات
ونوزن الوزنة الاولى : 
مجموعة بها 4 امام مجموعة اخرى بها 4 
وسنحصل على احد الاحتمالين 
1 – الكفتين متساويتان 
2 - احد الكفتين اثقل من الاخرى

الحالة الاولى 
اذاكانت الكفتين متساويتان نجد ان الـ 8 كرات الموضوعة على الكفتين متماثلة والكورة المختلفة تكون من الـ4 الاخرى 
فنوزن الوزنة الثانية بين 3 كرات من الاربعة التى تحتوى على الكورة المختلفة و 3 كرات من الـ8 المتماثلة وتكون النتيجة :
(ا) متساويين فتكون الكورة الرابعة هى الكورة المختلفة وتكون الوزنة الثالثة بين هذه الكورة و احدى الكرات المتماثلة هى التى تعرفنا اذا كانت اثقل ام اخف 
(ب) الـ 3 كرات الاولى اثقل فان الكورة المختلفة تكون ثقيلة وتكون الوزنة الثالثة بين واحدة و واحدة وتكون الكورة المختلفة هى الاثقل 
واذا تساوت الوزنة الثالثة كانت الكورة الثالثة هى المختلفة 
(جـ) الـ 3 كرات الاولى اخف فان الكورة المختلفة تكون خفيفة وتكون الوزنة الثالثة بين واحدة و واحدة وتكون الكورة المختلفة هى الاخف 
واذا تساوت الوزنة الثالثة كانت الكورة الثالثة هى المختلفة

الحالة الثانية 
احد الكفتين اثقل من الاخرى
نفرض ان الكرات الـ 4 الاثقل هى 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 على الترتيب 
( مع ملاحظة اذا كانت الكرة المختلفة من بينهم فانها تكون ثقيلة )
نفرض ان الكرات الـ 4 الاخف هى س , ص , ع , ل على الترتيب 
( مع ملاحظة اذا كانت الكرة المختلفة من بينهم فانها تكون خفيفة )

فنوزن الوزنة الثانية بين 3 كرات ( 1 , 2 , س ) و 3 كرات ( 3 , 4 , ص ) 
وتكون النتيجة :
(ا) متساويين فتكون احد الكرات ل , ع هى الكورة المختلفة وتكون الوزنة الثالثة بين هاتان الكرتان و تكون الكرة المختلفة هى الاخف 
(ب) الـ 3 كرات الاولى اثقل فان الكرات 3 , 4 , س تكون متماثلة
 لان هذه الكفة اثقل وليس من المنطقى ان تحتوى على كرة خفيفة س وليس ايضا من المنطقى ان تحتوى الكفة المقابلة لها على كرتان ثقيلتان 3 , 4
وتكون الوزنة الثالثة بين 1 و 2 وتكون الكورة المختلفة هى الاثقل 
واذا تساوت الوزنة الثالثة كانت الكورة ص هى المختلفة وتكون هى الاخف 
(جـ) الـ 3 كرات الثانية اثقل فان الكرات 1 , 2 , ص تكون متماثلة
 لان هذه الكفة اثقل وليس من المنطقى ان تحتوى على كرة خفيفة ص وليس ايضا من المنطقى ان تحتوى الكفة المقابلة لها على كرتان ثقيلتان 1 , 2
وتكون الوزنة الثالثة بين 3 و 4 وتكون الكورة المختلفة هى الاثقل 
واذا تساوت الوزنة الثالثة كانت الكورة س هى المختلفة وتكون هى الاخف

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

أخي عيد فهمي.
ماذكره الأخ العراقي الأصيل صحيح، أوضحه بمثال :المجموعات: 1 - 2 - 3 - 4.
أفترض أن 1 = 2 = 3 ، و 4 فيها الكرة التي أبحث عنها ولا أدري هل هي أخف أم أثقل وهذا مهم تنبه له.
أزن 1 مع 2 أجد التساوي أعلم أن الكرة التي أبحث عنها في 3 أو 4 .
أزن 3 مع 1  وليس 4 مع 1 أجد التساوي أعلم أن الكرة التي أبحث عنها في 4.
أمسك كرة وأزن كرتين أفترض عدم التساوي.
السؤال : كيف أعرف أن الكرة التي أبحث عنها هي الثقيلة أم الخفيفة ؟
نعم لو وزنت 4 مع 1 فسأعرف أن الكرة هي الأثقل أم الأخف.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم، تبين لي الآن أن الحل المذكور فيه خلل، وفي حالة واحدة، وهي ما أشار إليها الأخ (إبراهيم الأبياري)

ولكن الأخ (العراقي الأصيل) لم يعترض على ما تفضلت بذكره، وإنما اعترض على حالة أخرى لا يصح الاعتراض فيها.

أما اعتراضك فصحيح.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

...........................

----------


## عيد فهمي

أقر بأن اعتراض الأخ إبراهيم صحيح
وعليه فيكون هناك 3 احتمالت في الحل الذي أوردته صحاح ويبق الاحتما الرابع وهو أن تكون الكرة في المجموعة الأخيرة التي بيدي فلا يمكن معرفة هل الكرة ثقيلة أم خفيفة إلا بوزنة رابعة
وسأقو إن شاء الله بتعديل الحل بحيث يشمل هذه الحالة الرابعة وحيدة
والله المستعان

----------


## عيد فهمي

أقرّ بأن اعتراض الأخ إبراهيم صحيح
وعليه فيكون هناك 3 احتمالت في الحل الذي أوردته صحاح ويبق الاحتما الرابع وهو أن تكون الكرة في المجموعة الأخيرة التي بيدي فلا يمكن معرفة هل الكرة ثقيلة أم خفيفة إلا بوزنة رابعة
وسأقوم إن شاء الله بتعديل الحل بحيث يشمل هذه الحالة الرابعة الوحيدة!
والله المستعان

----------


## يحيى صالح

> نعم، تبين لي الآن أن الحل المذكور فيه خلل، وفي حالة واحدة، وهي ما أشار إليها الأخ (إبراهيم الأبياري)
> 
> ولكن الأخ (العراقي الأصيل) لم يعترض على ما تفضلت بذكره، وإنما اعترض على حالة أخرى لا يصح الاعتراض فيها.
> 
> أما اعتراضك فصحيح.


أخي الفاضل / أبا مالك العوضي
نعم ، كلامك صحيح.
أنا اعتراضي على حالة أخرى قام أخونا  الفاضل / نضال بإيضاحها بقوله في الرد على مشاركتكم :



> لا يا شيخنا الفاضل . . . لن نعرف أيهما ( س ) أو ( ص ) إلا بوزنة أخرى .
> وبدونها لن نعرفه بعينه . شأنه شأن جزم المعتزلة بهلاك إحدى طائفتي معركة الجمل من غير تعيين .


فكان قصدي - كما ذكره - هو أنه في حالة تساوي الكفتين بالوزنة الأولى تكون المجموعتان بأيدينا إحداهما - قطعا - بها الكرة المنشودة ، ولكن أية مجموعة هي ؟ لا ندري على الحقيقة.
و أخونا الفاضل / عيد قام بافتراض أنها إحداهما "تعيينًا" لا  "افتراضًا"!!!
والفارق بينهما كبير ، بل تنتهي المسألة بالجزم به، وهذا هو وجه اعتراضي.
وعلى أية حال، وصل الفهم المطلوب ، و أخونا الآن محتاج أن يُوجد حلا آخر، كان الله في عونه.(ابتسامة تشجيعية)

----------


## عيد فهمي

*أسأل الله التوفيق هذه المرة:*
---
أولا نرقم الكرات 12 رقم 
1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12
---
ثانيا: نقسم الكرات إلى ثلاث مجموعات بكل مجموعة 4 كرات
( س ) = {1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4}
( ص ) = {5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8}
( ع ) = {9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12}
----
المرة الأولى: 
نضع في كفتي الميزان المجموعتان ( س ) ، ( ص )
وسينتج احتمالان لا ثالث لهما: 
1 – الكفتان متساويتان 
2 - أحد الكفتين أثقل من الأخرى
----
الاحتمال الأول:
إذا كانت الكفتان متساويتين فالكرة المختلفة تكون من المجموعة ( ع ) ولا بد
المرة الثانية: 
نضع 3 كرات من المجموعة (ع ) في كفة {9 ، 10 ، 11} و 3 كرات من المجموعة ( س ) أو ( ص ) لا فرق فكلها متساوية في الكفة الأخرى 
ويكون عندنا ثلاثة نواتج:
----
---الناتج الأول: 
---الكفتان متساويتان فتكون الكرة الرابعة رقم (12) هى الكرة المختلفة 
---المرة الثالثة:
---نضع هذه الكرة رقم (12) في كفة وأي كرة من الكرات الأخرى في كفة فنعرف إن كانت أثقل أو أخف 
----
---الناتج الثاني:
---المجموعة الأولى {9 ، 10 ، 11} أثقل فتكون الكرة المختلفة ثقيلة. وعندئذ نزن:
---المرة الثالثة:
---بين الكرتين (9) و (10) 
---فينتج حالتان:
---1- تتساويان فتكون الكرة (11) هى المختلفة وهي ثقيلة
---2- تختلفان فتكون الأثقل منهما هي الكرة المختلفة 
----
---الناتج الثالث:
---المجموعة الأولى {9 ، 10 ، 11} أخف فتكون الكرة المختلفة خفيفة. وعندئذ نزن:
---المرة الثالثة:
---بين الكرتين (9) و (10) 
---فينتج حالتان:
---1- تتساويان فتكون الكرة (11) هى المختلفة وهي خفيفة
---2- تختلفان فتكون الأخف منهما هي الكرة المختلفة 
----
الاحتمال الثاني: 
أحد الكفتين أثقل من الأخرى.
نفرض أن المجموعة الأثقل هي ( س ) = {1 , 2 , 3 , 4} وهذا الفرض لا تأثير فيه فيمكن فرض العكس 
(فعلى فرض أن الكرة المختلفة واحدة منها فإنها ستكون ثقيلة)
وستكون المجموعة الأخف هي الأخرى وهي ( ص ) = {5 , 6 , 7 , 8}
(فعلى فرض أن الكرة المختلفة واحدة منها فإنها ستكون خفيفة)
المرة الثانية:
نضع في الكفة الأولى مجموعة من 3 كرات هي ( 1 , 2 , 5 ) ونسميها (أ) وفي الأخرى مجموعة من 3 كرات ( 3 , 4 , 6 ) ونسميها (ب) 
ويكون عندنا ثلاثة نواتج:
----
---الناتج الأول: 
---الكفتان متساويتان فتكون الكرة المختلفة هي (8) أو (9) 
---المرة الثالثة:
---نضع (8) في كفة و(9) في الأخرى وتكون الكرة المختلفة هى الأخف لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة ( ص ) 
----
---الناتج الثاني:
---المجموعة (أ) أثقل فتكون الكرة المختلفة إما (1) أو (2) أو (6)
---وتكون (3) , (4) ,(5) متساوية
---لأن الكفة الأثقل لا تحتوي إلا على الكرة الثقيلة والكرة (5) تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة 
---والكفة الأخف لا تحتوي إلا على الكرة الخفيفة والكرتان (3) ، (4) تنتميان للمجموعة الثقيلة
---وعندئذ:
---المرة الثالثة:
---نضع (1) في كفة و(2) في الأخرى وتكون الكرة المختلفة هى الأثقل لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الثقيلة
---فينتج حالتان:
---1- تتساويان فتكون الكرة (6) هى المختلفة وهي خفيفة لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة
---2- تختلفان فتكون الأثقل منهما هي الكرة المختلفة لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الثقيلة
----
---الناتج الثالث:
---المجموعة (ب) أثقل فتكون الكرة المختلفة إما (3) أو (4) أو (5)
---وتكون (1) , (2) ,(6) متساوية
---لأن الكفة الأثقل لا تحتوي إلا على الكرة الثقيلة والكرة (6) تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة 
---والكفة الأخف لا تحتوي إلا على الكرة الخفيفة والكرتان (1) ، (2) تنتميان للمجموعة الثقيلة
---وعندئذ:
---المرة الثالثة:
---نضع (3) في كفة و(4) في الأخرى وتكون الكرة المختلفة هى الأثقل لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الثقيلة
---فينتج حالتان:
---1- تتساويان فتكون الكرة (5) هى المختلفة وهي خفيفة لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة
---2- تختلفان فتكون الأثقل منهما هي الكرة المختلفة لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الثقيلة
----
----
وما توفيقي إلا بالله
والحمد لله رب العالمين
----
(ابتسامة خاصة للإخوان العراقي وإبراهيم وأبي مالك)

----------


## نضال مشهود

شيخنا الفاضل / أبا مالك العوضي . . . أغنى رد الشيخ العراقي الأصيل عن جوابي على سؤالكم .

الأخ عيد - وفقكم الله للسداد . . . الخدعة خدعة , وإن أحسنت صياغتها .
ولا نحسب أن صاحب الموضوع يغتر بمثل هذا التلبيس اللطيف (إبتسامة عريضة للمداعبة) .

----------


## عيد فهمي

يا نضاااااااااال
أين الخدعة في هذا الحل الأخير (ابتسامة تعجب)

----------


## عيد فهمي

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> *أسأل الله التوفيق هذه المرة:*
> ---
> أولا نرقم الكرات 12 رقم 
> 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12
> ---
> ثانيا: نقسم الكرات إلى ثلاث مجموعات بكل مجموعة 4 كرات
> ( س ) = {1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4}
> ( ص ) = {5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8}
> ( ع ) = {9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12}
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب . . . !

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفيك أخي نضال
وهذه (ابتسامة) خاصة لك

----------


## نضال مشهود

> يا نضاااااااااال
> أين الخدعة في هذا الحل الأخير (ابتسامة تعجب)


لا لا . . . لا علي أخي !
الخدعة في الأولى ,
أما الأخير : فبرافووو عليك !!

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفيك أخي نضال
> وهذه (ابتسامة) خاصة لك


ابتسامتك ابتسامة تعريض - تخجلني كثيرا ^_^

علمت الان : أن 8 = 3 + 3 + 2 .
وهذا درس عظيم - فجزاكم الله خيرا والحمد لله في الأولى والاخرة .

لكن لي شرف التصحيح (: لا بأس به - يحمد عليه ربي ومولاي :

 قولك :



> ---الناتج الأول:
> ---الكفتان متساويتان فتكون الكرة المختلفة هي (8) أو (9)
> ---المرة الثالثة:
> ---نضع (8) في كفة و(9) في الأخرى وتكون الكرة المختلفة هى الأخف لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة ( ص )


الصحيح :

---الناتج الأول:
---الكفتان متساويتان فتكون الكرة المختلفة هي (7) أو (8)
---المرة الثالثة:
---نضع (7) في كفة و(8) في الأخرى وتكون الكرة المختلفة هى الأخف لأنها تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة ( ص )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الفاضل / أبا مالك العوضي . . . أغنى رد الشيخ العراقي الأصيل عن جوابي على سؤالكم .


وفقك الله، لم يتضح لي ما تقول، فالإشكال هو هو.

عندما أضع في كفتي الميزان شيئين، فأنا أرى بعيني أن أحدهما يثقل والآخر يخف، فهل هناك إشكال في أن أسمي الثقيل ( س ) والخفيف ( ص ) ؟
الإشكال عند الأخ العراقي الأصيل، وعندك أيضا أنك تظنون أن هذه التسمية تعين الكرة المختلفة، وهذا غير صحيح، فليس معنى أن ( س ) هي الثقيلة أنها تحتوي الكرة الثقيلة؛ وليس معنى أن ( ص ) هي الخفيفة أنها تحوي الكرة الخفيفة؛ لأننا لم نعرف بعد أصلا أن الكرة ثقيلة أو خفيفة.

نعم الحل الأول كان ناقصا، ولكن الخطأ في النقص، وليس في تسمية س و ص.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ثم إن الحل الأخير فيه نفس الافتراض، ( في الاحتمال الثاني )، فكيف صار الحل الأخير صحيحا دون الأول عندك ما دامت هذه خدعة؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي أبا مالك
هل أفهم من كلامك أنك تعتبر هذا الحل خطأ
أم أنك تلزم الأخ نضال بقوله السابق ليس إلا والحل عندك صحيح
أرجو التوضيح
فأنا - بفضل الله وحده - لا أرى في حلي الأخير خللا
فلو كان ثَمَّ خلل فبينه لي جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عيد فهمي

هذا هو الحل بصورته النهائية بعد تصحيح سبق القلم الذي ذكره أخي نضال
فمن كان يرى فيه خللا أو خدعة فلينبهني
فرحم الله أخا أهدى إلي عيبي
وغفر الله لي ولجميع إخواني
ومن رآه صوابا فلا ينسني من صالح دعائه في خلواته وجلواته



> ---
> أولا نرقم الكرات 12 رقم 
> 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12
> ---
> ثانيا: نقسم الكرات إلى ثلاث مجموعات بكل مجموعة 4 كرات
> ( س ) = {1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4}
> ( ص ) = {5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8}
> ( ع ) = {9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12}
> ----
> ...


(ابتسامة ود) لجميع المشاركين

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وفقك الله، لم يتضح لي ما تقول، فالإشكال هو هو.
> 
> عندما أضع في كفتي الميزان شيئين، فأنا أرى بعيني أن أحدهما يثقل والآخر يخف، فهل هناك إشكال في أن أسمي الثقيل ( س ) والخفيف ( ص ) ؟
> الإشكال عند الأخ العراقي الأصيل، وعندك أيضا أنك تظنون أن هذه التسمية تعين الكرة المختلفة، وهذا غير صحيح، فليس معنى أن ( س ) هي الثقيلة أنها تحتوي الكرة الثقيلة؛ وليس معنى أن ( ص ) هي الخفيفة أنها تحوي الكرة الخفيفة؛ لأننا لم نعرف بعد أصلا أن الكرة ثقيلة أو خفيفة.
> 
> نعم الحل الأول كان ناقصا، ولكن الخطأ في النقص، وليس في تسمية س و ص.


يقول الأخ عيد في الحل الأول :




> الخطوة الأولى:
> نضع مجموعتين منهما على كفتي الميزان ونزنهما (المرة الأولى)
> إذا كانتا متساويتين
> ينتج منها أن الأخريين غير متساويتين والكرة في إحداهما
> أو العكس غير متساويتين
> ينتج منها أن الكرة في واحدة منهما والمجموعتين الأخريين متساويتان
> أيا ما كان الأمر:
> أمامنا الآن 4 مجموعات 2 متساويتان سنأخذ منهما واحدة ونسميها ( ع )
> ومجموعتان مختلفتان أحدهما أثقل من الأخرى
> سنسمي الأثقل (س) ونسمي الأخف ( ص )


وفيه قياس مع فارق . لأن التعيين إنما يقع على المجموعتين الموزونتين .
وأما اللتين بأيدينا - في حالة تكافؤ الكفتين - فلن نستطيع الجزم بأيهما الأثقل من الأخرى .

وليس العيب فيمن أخطأ فيصحِّح خطأه - بل يحوز بعد ذلك بقصب السبق .
وإنما العيب فيمن جزم بالامتناع وسد طريق الرجاء - قبل حسن الاستماع أو سؤال الادلاء .
غفر الله لي ولكم أجمعين . . . وشكرا لله على هذه الأخوة الطيبة المباركة .

----------


## عيد فهمي

أين الأخ سامي صاحب اللغز
لم يعلق على حلِّي سواء بالقبول أو الرفض
أم أنه لن يدخل ليرى الحلَّ إلا بعد انتهاء المدة التي وضعها
*سنة من تاريخه* 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أين الأخ سامي صاحب اللغز
> لم يعلق على حلِّي سواء بالقبول أو الرفض
> أم أنه لن يدخل ليرى الحلَّ إلا بعد انتهاء المدة التي وضعها
> *سنة من تاريخه* 
> (ابتسامة)


من شرطه - حفظه الله :



> غير مسموح بأى سؤال !
> الاختبار واضح !
> نريد فقط الإجابة !
> والمهلة كما قلت : سنة .


وقبل انهاء المهلة كيف يتم التقييم ؟! (ابتسامة)

وقد فاتك وعده :



> من يحله فى سنة فهو يستحق درجة الدكتوراه فى المنطق


لأنك تحله في أقل منها !! (ابتسامة مرة أخرى)

----------


## نضال مشهود

الأخ عيد - بارك الله فيك ،
هذه الجزئية تحتاج إلى توضيح أكثر حتى يفهمها الجميع :



> ---الناتج الثاني:
> ---المجموعة (أ) أثقل فتكون الكرة المختلفة إما (1) أو (2) أو (6)
> ---وتكون (3) , (4) ,(5) متساوية
> ---لأن الكفة الأثقل لا تحتوي إلا على الكرة الثقيلة والكرة (5) تنتمي للمجموعة الخفيفة
> ---والكفة الأخف لا تحتوي إلا على الكرة الخفيفة والكرتان (3) ، (4) تنتميان للمجموعة الثقيلة
> ..........................
> ---الناتج الثالث:
> ---المجموعة (ب) أثقل فتكون الكرة المختلفة إما (3) أو (4) أو (5)
> ---وتكون (1) , (2) ,(6) متساوية
> ...


فلعل الأوضح أن تقول :



> ---الناتج الثاني:
> ---المجموعة (أ) أثقل فتكون الكرة المختلفة إما (1) أو (2) أو (6)
> ---لأن (1) و (2) كانتا من المجموعة الثقيلة ( س ) ولا زالتا الآن في الكفة الثقيلة ، فتحتمل أن تكون إحداهما هي الكرة المنشودة ،
> ---ولأن (6) كانت من المجموعة الخفيفة ( ص ) ولا زالت الآن في الكفة الخفيفة ، فتحتمل أن تكون هي الكرة المنشودة المسببة لخفة الكفة .
> ---وتكون (3) , (4) ,(5) متساوية
> ---لأن (5) كانت من المجموعة الخفيفة ، وهي الآن في الكفة الثقيلة ، فليست هي إذن سبب الاختلاف ؛
> ---ولأن (3) و (4) كانتا من المجموعة الثقيلة ، وهما الآن في الكفة الخفيفة ، فليستا إذن سبب الاختلاف .
> ..........................
> ---الناتج الثالث:
> ...

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي نضال
عندنا مثل في مصر يقول:
ما لقوش للورد عيب قالوا ده أحمر الخدين
وعلى العموم لا بأس بهذه التوضيح وإن كان اللغز أصلا للألمعيين الذين لا يحتاجون إلى شرح (ابتسامة)

----------


## يحيى صالح

أخانا الفاضل / عيد
بارك الله فيك، وجزاك خيرا
و " عيد " سعيد بإذن الله تعالى.

أما صاحب المشاركة الأصلية فأقترح أن تراسله على الخاص لعله نسي المشاركة ( ابتسامة )

ومشرفنا المفضال/ أبا مالك
قد أوضح أستاذي/نضااااااااااااا  ااااال - كما ناداه أخونا عيد -  وجهة نظري، فجزاه الله عنا خيرا

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أخي نضال
> عندنا مثل في مصر يقول:
> ما لقوش للورد عيب قالوا ده أحمر الخدين
> وعلى العموم لا بأس بهذه التوضيح وإن كان اللغز أصلا للألمعيين الذين لا يحتاجون إلى شرح (ابتسامة)


عيني يا عيد يا حبيييب ! بس شد حالك عشان الزمان ترلّلي والأفكار شُرومبرُوووم .
على العموم ، اللي حصل خليها حصل . فقد بني القصر أمس العصر .

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

أخي جبل العلم.
بَخٍ بَخٍ.
الحل صحيح ورائع.
أخي عيد فهمي.
سبقك بها جبل العلم. والظاهر أنك ما قرأت حله.
أهنئكما.

----------


## جبل العلم

> اولا نقسم الكرات الـ 12 الى ثلاث مجموعات بكل مجموعة 4 كرات
> ونوزن الوزنة الاولى : 
> مجموعة بها 4 امام مجموعة اخرى بها 4 
> وسنحصل على احد الاحتمالين 
> 1 – الكفتين متساويتان 
> 2 - احد الكفتين اثقل من الاخرى
> الحالة الاولى 
> اذاكانت الكفتين متساويتان نجد ان الـ 8 كرات الموضوعة على الكفتين متماثلة والكورة المختلفة تكون من الـ4 الاخرى 
> فنوزن الوزنة الثانية بين 3 كرات من الاربعة التى تحتوى على الكورة المختلفة و 3 كرات من الـ8 المتماثلة وتكون النتيجة :
> ...


[COLOR="black"]
*غريب كنت اتابع تبادل الردود بين المهتمين والحل أرسلته من مدة!!![/*COLOR]

----------


## عيد فهمي

أخي إبراهيم طالعت حل أخينا جبل العلم وتعجبت كثيرا !!!!!
فهو بالفعل مشابه لحلي !!!!!! وإن اختلفت الصياغة مع التقارب الزمني لإرسال الحلين - فسبحان الله العظيم
فأقول له كما قال ابن مالك من قبل:
وهو بسبق حائز تفضيلا  * * *  مستوجب ثنائي الجميلا

----------


## يحيى صالح

> وهو بسبق حائز تفضيلا  * * *  مستوجب ثنائي الجميل


كلاكما مستحقه ومستوجبه
بارك الله فيكما

----------


## ســامي

السلام عليكم 
مازلتم هنا ! هل وجدتم الحل أقصد الحلول ؟ 
أولا آسف على التأخير بسبب مشاغل طارئة... 
المهم ! الحل الآن عند الأخ (جبل العلم) والأخ (عيد فهمي) علما أن كلا الحلين متشابهين إلى حد ما ! مما يضع علامة استفهام كبيرة بجانبها علامي تعجب (؟!!) مع العلم أن هناك حلولا أخرى كتقسيم المجموعة إلى 4 أقسام .. وقد وجدتما الحل في 3 أيام تقريبا وهي نصف السنة على كوكب (زحل) تقريبا حسب أجهزة (الناسا) الامريكية ....
المهم الآن نهنئ الأخوين الكريمين  ونقول لها أنها الآن ينكنكما عمل لائحة المدعوين لحفل تسلم الدكتوراه في المنطق، ولا تنسيا دعوة أعضاء الألوكة الــ (12,576) عضو،

----------


## خزانة الأدب

هناك حل آخر:
نضع خمس كرات في كل كفة، ونستبعد الكرتين (11، 12)
احتمالات الوزن الأول:
الاحتمال 1-1 :
أن تتساوى المجموعتان: 
فالمشكلة تنحصر في الكرتين (11، 12)، والحل واضح طبعا (ابتسامة أولى!)
الاحتمال 1-2 :
أن تختلف المجموعتان: 
نضع الكرتين (11، 12) مع المجموعة الثقيلة، وننقل الكرتين (1، 2) من المجموعة الثقيلة إلى المجموعة الخفيفة، ونستبعد الكرتين (6، 7) من المجموعة الخفيفة (أي تكون الكرات 11، 12، 3 في المجموعة الثقيلة، والكرات 1، 2، 8 في المجموعة الخفيفة)، ويتم الوزن للمرة الثانية.

احتمالات الوزن الثاني:
الاحتمال 2-1 :أن تتساوى المجموعتان: 
فالمشكلة تنحصر في الكرتين (6، 7)، ومعلوم أن إحداهما خفيفة، والحل واضح طبعا (ابتسامة ثانية!)
الاحتمال 2-2:أن تستمر المجموعة الأولى ثقيلة كما كانت: 
ومعنى ذلك أن تحريك الكرات لم يؤثر شيئاً، وأن المشكلة تنحصر في الكرتين (3 ، 8) الباقيتين في مكانهما الأصلي، ومعلوم أن إحداهما إما ثقيلة أو خفيفة، والحل واضح طبعا (ابتسامة ثالثة!)
الاحتمال 2-3 :أن تنعكس الحال وتصبح المجموعة الثقيلة خفيفة والخفيفة ثقيلة.
فمعنى ذلك أن المشكلة تنحصر في انتقال الكرتين (1، 2) من مكانهما الأصلي، ومعلوم أن إحداهما ثقيلة، والحل واضح طبعا (ابتسامة رابعة!)

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ونستبعد الكرتين (6، 7) من المجموعة الخفيفة (أي تكون الكرات 11، 12، 3 في المجموعة الثقيلة، والكرات 1، 2، 8 في المجموعة الخفيفة)


أين الكرات 4، 5، 9، 10 يا خزانة الأدب!!!
ما كنا خلاص انتهينا
لكن أحلى حاجة في حلك ابتساماتك الحلوة والكثيييييييييي  يييييييييييرة قوي
(ابتساااااااااا  ااااااااامة كبييييييييييييي  ييييييييرة)

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> وقد وجدتما الحل في 3 أيام تقريبا وهي نصف السنة على كوكب (زحل) تقريبا حسب أجهزة (الناسا) الامريكية ....


كيف ذلك ؟ وفي الموسوعة العربية العالمية قالوا :
" تستغرق دورة زحل حول الشمس 10759 يوماً أرضياً أي حوالي 29,5 سنة أرضية. وذلك مقابل 365 يوماً أي سنة أرضية واحدة بالنسبة لدورة الأرض حول الشمس ".اهـ

أظن أن الأخوين لما وجدا الحل في مدة وجيزة أصابتك صدمة. (ابتسامة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

نرقم الكرات : { 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ، 11 ، 12 }
ثم نقسمها إلى ثلاث مجموعات :
المجموعة الأولى : { 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 }
المجموعة الثانية : { 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 }
المجموعة الثالثة : { 11 ، 12 }

ونزن بين الأولى والثانية - وهذه هي الوزنة الأولى . فنسمي الأثقل منهما : ( س ) والأخف : ( ص ) . فليكن الأخف هي المجموعة الأولى { 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 } ، والأثقل هي الثانية { 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 } . وإن عكست الأمر ، فلا ضير - بشرط أن تراعى التلازم فيما بعد  .
فإن تكافأت الكفتان في هذه المرة الأولى ، فالكرة المختلفة قطعا هي إما (11) وإما (12) . وإن اختلفتا ، فالكرة غيرهما .

الوزنة الثانية :
** في حالة تكافؤ الكفتين : نزن هنا بين الكرتين (11) و (12) لنعلم الأثقل منهما من الأخف . ثم نزن الأثقل - وهذه هي الوزنة الأخيرة - بأية كرة أخرى . فإن تعادلتا ، فالكرة هي التي لا نوزنها وهي خفيفة . وإلا ، فهي الموزون بينها وبين الكرة الأخرى وقد شهدنا ما إذا كانت خفيفة أو ثقيلة .وإلى هنا تمت الوزنات الثلاث لهذه الحالة .

** وأما في حالة رجحان إحدى الكفتين على الأخرى ، فعندها نزن كرات المجموعة ( ص ) وثلاث كرات من المجموعة ( س ) على النحو التالي :
- في الكفة اليمنى : ثلاث كرات من ( ص ) مع كرة واحدة من ( س ) . فليكن : { 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 6 }
- وفي الكفة اليسرى : كرتان من ( ص ) مع كرة من ( س ) مع كرة أخرى من غيرهما . فليكن : { 4 ، 5 ، 7 ، 11 }
- ونبقي الكرات الثلاث من ( س ) - وهي هنا : { 8 ، 9 ، 10 } - بأيدينا .
فلهذه الوزنة ثلاث حالات :
- الحالة الأولى : تكافؤ الكفتان ، وعندها نجزم أن الكرة إما (8) أو (9) أو (10) وهي ثقيلة لانتمائها إلى ( س ) .
- الحالة الثانية : رجحان الكفة اليسرى على اليمنى . ومعناها أن الكرة هي إما (1) أو (2) أو (3) وهي خفيفة ، وإما هي (7) وهي ثقيلة .
- الحالة الثالثة : رجحان اليمنى على اليسرى . وهذا يعنى أن الكرة المنشودة هي إما (4) أو (5) أو (6) . فإن كان الأول أو الثاني ، فهي خفيفة . وإلا ، فهي ثقيلة ولا بد .

ثم نأتي بعد ذلك للوزنة الثالثة الأخيرة :
- الوزنة الثالثة للحالة الأولى : نزن بين (8) و (9) ونبقي (10) بأيدينا . فإن توازنتا ، فالكرة هي (10) وهي ثقيلة كما مرّ . وإلا ، فالأثقل منهما هي المنشودة ولا شك .
- الوزنة الثالثة للحالة الثانية : نضع في الكفة اليمنى كرتين (1) و (7) ، وفي الأخرى : (2) مع أية كرة أخرى ، ونبقي (3) بأيدينا . فإن تعادلتا ، فالكرة هي (3) وهي خفيفة كما مرّ . وإن رجحت اليمنى ، فالكرة هي (7) وهي ثقيلة ولا بد . وإلا ، فهي (1) وهي - كما مرّ - خفيفة .
- الوزنة الثالثة للحالة الثانية : نزن (4) بـ (5) . فإن تساويتا ، فالكرة هي (6) الثقيلة . وإلا ، فالأخف منهما .

والحمد لله في الأولى والآخرة .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> - الكفة اليمنى : { 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 6 }
> - والكفة اليسرى : { 4 ، 5 ، 7 ، 11 }
> - ونبقي كرات { 8 ، 9 ، 10 } بأيدينا .


أين الكرة رقم ( 12 ) أكلتها القطة!!! (ابتسامة خفيفة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أين الكرة رقم ( 12 ) أكلتها القطة!!! (ابتسامة خفيفة)


لا بأس ! فهي غير محتاجة هنا الآن ، فلتكن هي في صندوق الترسي ستين ألف سنين - ولا ضيييير !
( ابتسامة ثقيلة لأنها تنتمي إلى الذهن الثقيل ، النعاس صاحبه )

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هناك حل آخر:
> نضع خمس كرات في كل كفة، ونستبعد الكرتين (11، 12)
> احتمالات الوزن الأول:
> الاحتمال 1-1 :
> أن تتساوى المجموعتان: 
> فالمشكلة تنحصر في الكرتين (11، 12)، والحل واضح طبعا (ابتسامة أولى!)
> الاحتمال 1-2 :
> أن تختلف المجموعتان: 
> نضع الكرتين (11، 12) مع المجموعة الثقيلة، وننقل الكرتين (1، 2) من المجموعة الثقيلة إلى المجموعة الخفيفة، ونستبعد الكرتين (6، 7) من المجموعة الخفيفة (أي تكون الكرات 11، 12، 3 في المجموعة الثقيلة، والكرات 1، 2، 8 في المجموعة الخفيفة)، ويتم الوزن للمرة الثانية.
> ...


هذا ليس حلا ، هذا أخي الحبيب حرااااام - يحرم الوصول إلى شيء ذي معنى !
( إبتسامة أخوية لتوطيد العلاقة مع الجميع )

----------


## عيد فهمي

كفاية يا أحباب خلاص حليناه من زمااااااااااااا  اااان فلماذا تتعبون أذهانكم بحلول غير صحيحة أو على رأي نضال وهو يتكلم عن حله:


> تنتمي إلى الذهن الثقيل، النعاس صاحبه


أسأل الله أن يؤلف بين قلوبنا وأن يجمعنا دائما على محبته

----------


## نضال مشهود

> كفاية يا أحباب خلاص حليناه من زمااااااااااااا  اااان فلماذا تتعبون أذهانكم بحلول غير صحيحة أو على رأي نضال وهو يتكلم عن حله:
> أسأل الله أن يؤلف بين قلوبنا وأن يجمعنا دائما على محبته


غير صحيحة . . . ؟!
ورِّيينا الغلط يا حبييب . . . فييين هو ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

اعذرني يا نضال قرأت حلك وأن نعساااااااااااا  ااااان قوي
حلك صحيح لكن فيه مشكلة واحدة
يظهر تعبنا راح هدر
ما زلت أنتظر الدكتوراه في المنطق ولم تصلني حتى الآن !!!!!
مع إني أتابع البريد الإلكتروني الخاص يوميا
فإذا وصلتك ابقى قابلني ............................ على هذه الصفحة
(آخر ابتسااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  مة)

----------


## نضال مشهود

> اعذرني يا نضال قرأت حلك وأن نعساااااااااااا  ااااان قوي
> حلك صحيح لكن فيه مشكلة واحدة
> يظهر تعبنا راح هدر
> ما زلت أنتظر الدكتوراه في المنطق ولم تصلني حتى الآن !!!!!
> مع إني أتابع البريد الإلكتروني الخاص يوميا
> فإذا وصلتك ابقى قابلني ............................ على هذه الصفحة
> (آخر ابتسااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا  مة)


بس فين المشكلة يا دكتوووور . . . ؟
وريييني كذا و بس ! شغل لنا دي . . .  :Smile:

----------


## عيد فهمي

المشكلة إن الدكتوراااااااا  ااااااااااااااه  طلعت فالصو (بالعامية المصرية) يعني (نبهرج)
وليست المشكلة في الحل
فاهم ولا أبتسملك تاني

----------


## نضال مشهود

> المشكلة إن الدكتوراااااااا  ااااااااااااااه  طلعت فالصو (بالعامية المصرية) يعني (نبهرج)
> وليست المشكلة في الحل
> فاهم ولا أبتسملك تاني


ماشي يا دكتور يا فاضلنا السكندراني  . . .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> .... مع العلم أن هناك حلولا أخرى كتقسيم المجموعة إلى 4 أقسام ..


متأكد أنت يا أخي ؟

----------


## ســامي

> ما زلت أنتظر الدكتوراه في المنطق ولم تصلني حتى الآن !!!!!
> مع إني أتابع البريد الإلكتروني الخاص يوميا
> فإذا وصلتك ابقى قابلني ............................ على هذه الصفحة
> (آخر ابتسااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا مة)


أنت عمرك شفت مثل هذه. دكتوراه وفي المنطق ترسل على البريد، وكمان الإلكتروني. إذا تبغي الدكتوراه لابد أن تقطع أكباد الإبل حتى تستلم دكتورتك، بس لابد تقسيمها مع الأخ (الجبل)... وتأخذ النصف وهو يأخذ النصف الآخر أو تتنازل له، لأن الدكتوراه لايمكن تقسيمها إلا أن يصبح كل قسم ماجستير فقط ..!

----------


## ســامي

> متأكد أنت يا أخي ؟


متأكد هناك حلول أخرى

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أنت عمرك شفت مثل هذه. دكتوراه وفي المنطق ترسل على البريد، وكمان الإلكتروني. إذا تبغي الدكتوراه لابد أن تقطع أكباد الإبل حتى تستلم دكتورتك، بس لابد تقسيمها مع الأخ (الجبل)... وتأخذ النصف وهو يأخذ النصف الآخر أو تتنازل له، لأن الدكتوراه لايمكن تقسيمها إلا أن يصبح كل قسم ماجستير فقط ..!


بل لكل منهما الثلث ، والباقي بتاعي . . .
ما تقلقوش يا إخوانا . . . عشان : الثلث كتيييير (إبتسامة عامية)

----------


## نصر عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## يحيى صالح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ 
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


بخير والحمد لله رب العالمين
إنت عامل إيه ؟
والأولاد كويسين ؟
( ابتسامة ترحيب )

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> أين الكرات 4، 5، 9، 10 يا خزانة الأدب!!!
> ما كنا خلاص انتهينا
> لكن أحلى حاجة في حلك ابتساماتك الحلوة والكثيييييييييي  يييييييييييرة قوي
> (ابتساااااااااا  ااااااااامة كبييييييييييييي  ييييييييرة)


صدقت!
وآسف لهذه الغفلة 

(ابتسامة أخيرة!!!)

----------


## نضال مشهود

ما زلنا في انتظار الدكتوراه  :Smile: 
وبالمناسبة ، هناك طريق آخر للحل ، يشابه حل الأخوين عيد و جبل من وجه ، ويخالفهما من أوجه - بل الوجوه . فأنا ذكرته للحصول على مرتبة الشرف الأولى مع الترشيخ إلى درجة الأستاذية التقاعدية ، ومع الوصية بالطبع والنشر والتداول بين الجامعات في شتى بقاع العالم  :Smile: 

أقول : الكرات (1،2،3 ... ،12) نقسمها إلى ثلاث مجموعات بكل منها أربع كرات ، ونزن بين الأولى (1،2،3،4) والثانية (5،6،7،8) .
* فإذا تكافأتا ، فالكرة المختلفة إذن في المجموعة الثالثة (9،10،11،12) . وعندها نزن بين (9،10) وبين (11 مع أية كرة أخرى) .
- فإن تساويتا ، فالكرة هي (12) وبقي التعرف على وزنها بوزنة ثالثة بينها وبين ما شئت من كرة أخرى .
- وإن رجحت إحداهما على الأخرى ، فتعرف على التى تبغي بأن تزن بين (9) وبين (10) لمعرفة الأثقل أو الأخف من بين الثلاثة (9،10،11) .

* وأما إذا فاقت المجموعة الأولى (1،2،3،4) على الثانية (5،6،7،8) ، فالكرة إذن في إحداهما ولاشك .
ثم زن بين (1،2،5) وبين (3،6،وكرة أخرى) . وأمسك الباقي (4،7،8) بيدك وتوكل على مولاك !
- فإن تساويتا ، فالكرة إذن من بين (4،7،8) . ثم بقي الوزن بين اثنين من هذه الثلاثة لمعرفة الأثقل أو الأخف .
- فإن رجحت (1،2،5) على (3،6،كرة أخرى) ، فالكرة هي (1) أو (2) أو (6) وبقي الوزن بين اثنين منها .
- وأما إذا فاقت الثانية على الأولى ، فالكرة إذن إما (3) وإما (5) وبقي وزنة بين إحداهما وبين ما شاء الأخ (سـامي) من كرة أخرى .

* ويقاس على هذا ما إذا كانت النتيجة من الوزنة الأولى هي رجحان (5،6،7،8) على (1،2،3،4) . والحمد لله في الأولى والآخرة .

----------

